# Power Tongue Jack



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

We were thinking of getting a power jack. Any suggestions on what type and if they are worth the money, thanks! action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes they are well worth the money. Buy larger than you need to assure longer life. I've heard a variety of comments on all the major brands and all are pretty dependable. Watch for the sales at camping world, rv addon's and others to get your best deal on them. I was very glad I put on my Outback.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Lilmis, I have just one word for you - absolutelyworthit! Since going to one I would NEVER go back. As Y-Guy said, get the heavier rated jack, it's worth the few extra dollars. I got the one I thought was perfectly rated for my first TT and now have it on my Outback - the bottom line is, I wish I had gotten the heavier one. I'm thinking of taking my current jack off and getting a heavier one. No matter what though, it may just be the best thing I ever bought for the trailer.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Always better to have to much jack than not enough
Best investment I made for the camper
Like Moosegut said I should have went a little bigger 
But it doing the job without any trouble

Don


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

In my opinion best mod you could make!

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I got one a couple months ago -- wish i had done it a year ago -- I mean i dont know if i am just getting lazy or if this thing is just super -- but this should have been the first mod i should have done....

I got a simple Ultra Fab 3002 that does great .... Ultra Fab use to have a bad reputation since they use to use plastic gears that went out -- now everything is metal -- no problems here at all with it ...

Check around on prices -- I paid 169.00 for mine....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I will reinforce the others, a power tounge jack is the best mod you can make to your Outback, especially if you use an Equal-i-zer W/D hitch.









We have a 3,500 pound Atwood and are very pleased with it. Be careful to stay away from the jacks with plastic or nylon gears.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

That is definitly going to be one of my mods next year.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I have experiences with three Ultra Fab jacks, I would not be able to recommend this brand. My first one just stopped working one day after I had it for around six months. Fortunatly it died while un-hitching in my driveway, but it just died. A replacement was sent out right away and is the same as Ghosty's a 3002. The replacements lights have stopped working all of the sudden but the jack seems to be working fine.
The third Ultra Fab is on my buddies 21' toy hauler and it sounds like it is dying as well.

I would not buy another, I would ask for other recommendations when it comes time to buy.

Scott


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I can't believe you lazy people get electric jacks!

My wife has no problem at all cranking that trailer tongue up!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not defending Ultra-Fab -- I don't think they could afford me







-- but they have changed drastically in the last two years. They have gone from using plastic gears to metal - they have increased their torque capacity of their motors and their total lift ability has gone up --

yep still may be a cheap jack -- but thats sort of what I wanted -- why spend 500 when 169.00 worked out fine -- on a single trip out i raise and lower the trailer (to hitch at home, to adjust WD bars, to unhitch at site, to rehitch at site, to adjust bars at site, to unhitch at home) six times -- and so far -- the 169.00 jack has paid for itself I think -- yes I even saw the $500 jacks -- but I figure Ultra-Fab has a good warranty now and if it lasts thats money in my pocket -- if it doesn't -- then i will pressure them to fix...

jusdt my .02


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

we have the Ultra Fab, too. Works great - good price.... no problems after 10-12 trips..... makes you wonder why you needed all the up/down exercise when you hitch and unhitch. Now you can get to your beer and relax even quicker.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> That is definitly going to be one of my mods next year.
> 
> "Let's Go Camping"
> 
> ...


Guess what Santa is bringing?









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jolly 
I didn't have a problem with the old turn jack
I just got tired of waiting for DW to get done









Don


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

lilmismajik said:


> We were thinking of getting a power jack. Any suggestions on what type and if they are worth the money, thanks! action
> [snapback]68121[/snapback]​


 I bought an Atwood with 3000 lb lift for my 26RS. It was a dealer install which cost me about $200. Definitely worth it when you have to lift twice with the WD h1tch. The only thing I would add is they take alot of current and I blew a fuse when I lifted too far and hit the stopbadmood. I did'nt have another so had to crank the trailer and motor. They take a 30 amp slow blow so have some on hand. I think they do a 3500lb as well which the dealer did not have but I would go as high as available per the advise here.

David


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> lilmismajik said:
> 
> 
> > We were thinking of getting a power jack.Â Any suggestions on what type and if they are worth the money, thanks! action
> ...


$200 for just the install or jack and install







We have the same 26rs and I'm looking as well.

Bill.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I bought an atwood a couple of years ago on where else EBAY







its now on Outback #2 with no complaints. The only think I hear is moaning from fellow campers that don't have one









John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> OutbackPM said:
> 
> 
> > lilmismajik said:
> ...


A quick google tells me $200 for the install. Has anyone installed one? I don't think it could be that hard of a job. I looked last time I saw the camper parked for the winter







and there are a few welds to grind off to get the old one off but everything looks like it will bolt on with a few new holes drilled









Bill.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Three bolts, no grinding, one wire to hook to the battery. Very easy.

Just have it either hitched to the truck or up on jacks before removing the old one.

Level of difficulty









Not having to crank that jack again PRICELESS

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Just have it either hitched to the truck or up on jacks before removing the old one.
> 
> John
> [snapback]68442[/snapback]​


Thats just like the warning labels in the mens room, don't eat the pink pucks









Thanks for the info.

Bill.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeh I know but you just have to say those things these days









John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

John, I guess Iâ€™m just being overly sarcastic lately and regretting it but, the thanks for the help was not meant at the have it hitched comment. I truly meant thanks for the info on the easy install part.

Bill

Note to self, stop with the sarcasm lately, it ain't working


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Don't mind me I was being sarcastic by adding that just becuase of all the ridiculous warning on everything. Somewhere along the line common sense went out the window. Accidents and stupidity have been replaced by liability$$$.

Don't mind my sarcasm I live by it









John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> lilmismajik said:
> 
> 
> > We were thinking of getting a power jack.Â Any suggestions on what type and if they are worth the money, thanks! action
> ...


Just wondering, is there any way to use an in-line breaker rather than the fuse?









ee4308


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Yes they are well worth the money. Buy larger than you need to assure longer life. I've heard a variety of comments on all the major brands and all are pretty dependable. Watch for the sales at camping world, rv addon's and others to get your best deal on them. I was very glad I put on my Outback.
> [snapback]68122[/snapback]​


Kinda wanted ole Bubba Clause to bring me one for Christmas, but he suggested waiting until after the first of the year when I might have a little more room on my A/E card.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Just wondering. Where do you guys find the best prices on those Elec. jacks?

Dalllas


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Steelhead said:


> Just wondering. Where do you guys find the best prices on those Elec. jacks?
> 
> Dalllas
> [snapback]68559[/snapback]​


You often find the best prices on EBay and/or http://www.rvsupplywarehouse.com/ ... I then often take the prices dfrom http://www.rvsupplywarehouse.com/ and have Camping World price match since they are right down the street...


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

well, Santa did bring the power jack!!!







Now the question is for those that have one how do you lock it? My husband is concerned that it is only a couple of bolts holding it on. Any suggestions???? Thanks! action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

lilmismajik said:


> Now the question is for those that have one how do you lock it? My husband is concerned that it is only a couple of bolts holding it on. Any suggestions????


What is your concern? That it will vibrate loose and fall off? Or that someone might steal it?

If it is the former, a little Lok-Tite on the threads will keep it in place. If it is the later, you could 'peen' the bolt threads where they extend past the nut (or mounting plate), then that sucker would never come off. The only problem with that is, that sucker will never come off!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine has been on since shortly after we got our camper
And haven't had a problem with it coming loose.
I didn't use any lock tight or anything.

Don


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> lilmismajik said:
> 
> 
> > Now the question is for those that have one how do you lock it?Â My husband is concerned that it is only a couple of bolts holding it on.Â Any suggestions????
> ...


Unfortuneately, the concern is theft.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Someone would have to jack up the TT and leave their jack to steel the power jack. Wow that's a lot of jacks. To me that's what insurance is for.

Good luck with whatever you do.

Bill.


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

The in line breaker is a good question! Anyone out there have any experience with the fuse issue? Any solutions? We just used our jack for the first time and yes...the fuse blew. Please advise. Thanks! action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't had a problem with mine
Did you make sure you have a good ground connect
What I did on the bottom of the jack plate I sanded around the bolt hole
And sanded the around the holes on the frame for a good ground
Just a thought.

Don


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

lilmismajik said:


> The in line breaker is a good question! Anyone out there have any experience with the fuse issue? Any solutions? We just used our jack for the first time and yes...the fuse blew. Please advise. Thanks! action
> [snapback]69926[/snapback]​


I installed an Ultra Fab 3500 on my 28 KRS and I am so glad I did... Makes hooking and unhooking such a breeze. And unlike some of the previous posts I have not a problem with my Ultra Fab. To answer your question, Mine came with an inline fuse! I found the installation a breeze, unbolted my old jack, slipped in the new one, bolted it on, and wired it in! My only addition were some 10awg wire crimps to add the inline fuse and heat shrink tubing. (for some reason these were not included) A $3.00 investment from Home Depot to make sure the hook up lasts. 
I have used it several times and NO problems with any of fuses blowing yet. The 3500lb lifting strength is more then I need and maybe this may be why I am not blowing fuses... Maybe too much strain on a lighter lift will cause that... who knows.. I love mine and highly recomend 'em.

Happy Camping


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

S'more questions here -

So does the jack need to be "fitted" to the trailer, or will any jack fit any trailer? I know that there must be adequate strength for the tongue weight, but don't varying trailer models have different sized tube steel and/or framing making up the tongue?

Copied from http://www.etrailerpart.com/electricjacks.htm
"The Heavy-Duty Power Trailer Jack is designed for use with equalizer bars."

Apparently certain jacks are designed to be used with certain types of hitch and WD systems.

I guess what I really want to know is, can I get a power jack before I get my TT ???








Or should I wait and get my TT first ???

Thanks guys action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

s'more,

The jacks are pretty universal in fit. At least as far as full size TT's are concerned. We have an Atwood 3500 on our 28RS-DS and it works great.

As far as jacks being designed for certain hitch systems.. not really.
The deal with the Equal-izer setup is that you use the tounge jack to lift the rear of the tow vehicle as well as the trailer when setting the load bars. Because of this, you have to lift a lot more weight than if you are lifting the trailer alone.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

S'More opinions...

Most of the "heavy duty" ie, 3500 lb jacks, are going to fit a 2" or 2 1/4" hole... Which on most Outback models will fit in just fine. If in doubt call your dealer and ask the diameter of the hole for the tongue jack. I bought my Ultra-Fab 3500 pound jack not even thinking about the hole diameter and it fit great.

If you are going to be towing with an equalizer hitch you will really like the electric tongue jack when hooking up the hitch. Lifting both the trailer and tow vehicle slightly makes applying the equalizer bars much easier...

keep asking the questions....

..and come visit Texas!


----------

